# Can't play GTA: San Andreas



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I installed GTA:SA on Vista and then when I try to play it, it tells me to insert the correct CD in the drive, which is where the GTA CD is! What gives?


----------



## Paole27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Does the computer detect the CD at all, or is it just the game not detecting it?


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

It detects the CD (which is actually a DVD) so it's weird. It says:

"Please remove disc from current CD/DVD drive and insert the original
disc
in another drive ?:."


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is the disc an original or a backup copy?


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

koala said:


> Is the disc an original or a backup copy?


It's an original. It was bought before the whole "Hot Coffee" thing if that makes any difference.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

;_; bump


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

IF U HAVE A VIRTUAL DRIVE REMOVE IT, if u have Daemon tools remove it too, sometimes VD make this problem, if not:


*** removed hacking instructions ***
Rockmaster, please read the forum rules.


----------



## mankvill (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't have Daemon tools or anything.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried reinstalling it yet?also do you have more than one cd/dvd drive?if so be sure its in the drive it was installed from.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love that game and still do. Best PC, PS2, AND Xbox game EVER. Anyway, to the point: is it minimum install or full install? Also: was it working before? And: if I remember correctly, the Hot Coffee thing was right from the beginning (2005), then they re-released it removing the entire code. Was it the first edition or second edition?


----------

